# bestimmte wörter mit style-sheet belegen



## x12x13 (23. August 2003)

also ich weis, wie ich die style-sheet auf ne zelle , tabelle, auf den body etc. anwenden, aber nicht, wenn ich nur einfach ein wort besonders formatieren will. 

hier mal nen bsp.: nur das fettgedruckte, das gestyled werden. mit class="test" klappt's ja net, oder ? nix funktioniert... 
B
--
hallo dies ist ein test-text, und wenn ich hier *sitze* dann sind meine *beine nicht in bewegung*.
--

ich weis einfach nicht wie ich nen style

.test {
  // uaberspruch
}

auf die fettgedruckten worte anwende 

hoffe ihr helft, hab sonst fast nie mit css zu tun ! sorry


----------



## x12x13 (23. August 2003)

hab's nu inne <div> gepackt, sollte richtig sein. oder ? auf jeden fall  es ersteinmal.


----------



## Daxi (23. August 2003)

Du könntest jedes Wort, das du formatierst in einen Tag packen.
Ich empfehle dazu aber <span ...> zu nehmen und nicht <div --->

Beispiel:

```
<style type="text/css">
.b
{
 font-weight: bold;
 color: red;
}
</style>
```

So in etwa müsste das CSS aussehen.
Dazu der Text:

```
hallo dies ist ein test-text, und wenn ich hier <span class="b">sitze</span> dann sind meine <span class="b">beine nicht in bewegung</span>.
```

Du wirst das in etwa so meinen oder?
Ich kenne keinen CSS-Code, der bestimmte Wörter filtert und dann formatiert.
Das musst du vorher per Hand oder PHP etc. machen.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (26. August 2003)

Hallo.

diese Funktion gibts mit CSS leider nicht, ist auch nichts in aussicht. Man könnte aber mit einem Javascript den gewünschten Effekt, mehr oder weniger automatisch, generierieren... Allerdings wäre das durchaus aufwendig und nicht auf allen Browsern lauffähig...

bye


----------

